# only 22 more days to this.



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

leaving oct 8th. hope you guys enjoy your opener here. :evil:


----------



## chessiepup (Oct 24, 2002)

I will be right behind you on the 15th, 

I will be looking for your truck and following you for the hot fields because it is too hard to find birds to hunt there :yikes:


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

24 days for us. I can't wait! :evilsmile


----------



## thetrueflatsman (Aug 5, 2009)

Kid,

Where are you headed?


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

6 birds is 6 birds. I don't care if I have to shoot 6 singles, or small flocks.




Maybe next year.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Damn. Looks sweet, Kid!


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Enjoy your trip. I'd wish you good luck, but I don't think you need it.

Jim


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Have a safe trip and shoot straight. Looking forward to the 
pics you post while you are out there. Are you taking the new dog?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Flooded Timber said:


> Have a safe trip and shoot straight. Looking forward to the
> pics you post while you are out there. Are you taking the new dog?


not sure, having some gunshy issues. I think hes gonna come around just not in time for when i leave.


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

We are leaving on the 9th. 27 hours on the road for a week plus of dream hunting.

Getting excited!


Remnar


----------



## StackemHigh (Oct 9, 2008)

Lucky bastard:lol:


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> leaving oct 8th. hope you guys enjoy your opener here. :evil:




I seen a baby flock like that this morning..........


----------



## SWMIH20FOWLER (Nov 17, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> leaving oct 8th. hope you guys enjoy your opener here. :evil:


 
Nice flock of spoonbills.........LOL.....Good luck up there and be safe!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

thetrueflatsman said:


> Kid,
> 
> Where are you headed?


My first guess will remain just that, my guess. 

Second guess will be Alberta
Third Guess - Sask
Fourth Guess - France. No hunting, but good bird watching for pics.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

let's see...my countdown timer on my computer screen says 23 days, 5 hours, 29 minutes, and 47...no 46...no 45.....you get the picture. 

Yep, nice photo of a typical Nodak flock. Can't wait either.


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

Water_Hazard said:


> 6 birds is 6 birds. I don't care if I have to shoot 6 singles, or small flocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not the same Matt, North Dakota is something you have to experience at least once in your life. You know when your at SRSGA after the hunt and all the birds are going from the refuge to the fields? Picture that times 10, and during shooting time. That will start giving you an idea of what its like. Its a waterfowlers dream, hopefully you can make the trip next year. :sad::sad:

I'll be meeting the kid and his dad on the 16th out there. exactly 30 days from today :lol:

I also can't wait......


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> leaving oct 8th. hope you guys enjoy your opener here. :evil:


 
Did a Cheeto's truck overturn somewhere?? 





J/K.....slay 'em


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I sure miss it. I havn't been in 4 years, but I made every year for 4 years before that. The people that I have talked to out there said there is more water and birds, this year then the past 15 years. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Wingmaster22 said:


> Its not the same Matt, North Dakota is something you have to experience at least once in your life. You know when your at SRSGA after the hunt and all the birds are going from the refuge to the fields? Picture that times 10, and during shooting time. That will start giving you an idea of what its like. Its a waterfowlers dream, hopefully you can make the trip next year. :sad::sad:
> 
> I'll be meeting the kid and his dad on the 16th out there. exactly 30 days from today :lol:
> 
> I also can't wait......



I know, Just upset I can't go this year.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Water_Hazard said:


> I know, Just upset I can't go this year.


I am seeking medication for my depression. I just have to keep telling myself. Next Year,Next Year.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

mwakely said:


> I am seeking medication for my depression. I just have to keep telling myself. Next Year,Next Year.


Yeah but Mike, how many "next years" are there going to be??? I know Dave told me about some of the issues, but honestly, you really have to think hard about it. It's a trip you can't afford NOT to go on.

Seriously guys, I'm closing in on 50 yikes: good lord, how did that happen ), so with any luck, and god willing I have what....maybe 25 openers left in my lifetime? Yeah once again I'm missing the opener here for Nodak. But If I have to choose between being in Mich. on Oct 10, and being in Nodak, I'll spend every remaining opener I have left in Nodak.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

BillBuster said:


> I sure miss it. I havn't been in 4 years, but I made every year for 4 years before that. The people that I have talked to out there said there is more water and birds, this year then the past 15 years. Good luck and have fun.


I just looked it up, and I've been going each year since 1998. The first year was scary...a friend talked us into meeting their gang out there, and we didn't truly know what to expect about the hunting, the house we had rented, nothing. It was a complete gamble. But after a couple of days there, it just felt like home. Now each year when we cross the Red River from Minn into Nodak, it's like a huge weight is off of my shoulders. The people treat you like they've known you all their lives. The locals in the diners will talk your ear off about anything, and if you ask them nicely, they'll take you to their farm to hunt. The place is just....well it's just unbelievable! This is one subject I could go on and on about, but I won't :evilsmile


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'm excited this year more than normal. i have more of a clue on whats goin on and dad and i are doing 2 weeks and rest of crew is meeting us for the last week.

I drew a swan tag (just got it in mail yesterday). i plan on spending the first week stalking my swan.


----------



## flatsman (Jan 15, 2001)

I want video of the swan hunt.


----------



## Umpqua. (Jan 23, 2008)

Im going for my second year out there as well. Im not going till the 20th and i already have an upset stomach. I also got a swan tag and cant wait for that. Before going last year i hadnt duck hunted in a good 10 years and that brought me right back to the addiction. Allong with the goose and duck field hunting that i have never done.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I will be there this year as well. Playing it by ear and exploring and scouting with my 8 year old son as my partner. Its going to be an adventure for both of us.

I may go back again a few weeks later since its only a day drive for me. Help to make up for missing my Canada trip this year. If I do go its going to be late so I can target some colored out birds.

Can anyone tell me how the license works for two different weeks like that?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> I will be there this year as well. Playing it by ear and exploring and scouting with my 8 year old son as my partner. Its going to be an adventure for both of us.
> 
> I may go back again a few weeks later since its only a day drive for me. Help to make up for missing my Canada trip this year. If I do go its going to be late so I can target some colored out birds.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how the license works for two different weeks like that?


just pick your 2 weeks when you buy your license. you can call and change the second set of dates before you go back or something to that tune. call the game and fish and ask about it. i've seen that question come up a few times as thats very comon practice for many MN guys.

brandon, feel free to hit my cell if you want to hunt with us, first week i'll be somewhere west of devils lake (most likely around minot) and 2nd week i'll be around JD's area.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> just pick your 2 weeks when you buy your license. you can call and change the second set of dates before you go back or something to that tune. call the game and fish and ask about it. i've seen that question come up a few times as thats very comon practice for many MN guys.
> 
> brandon, feel free to hit my cell if you want to hunt with us, first week i'll be somewhere west of devils lake (most likely around minot) and 2nd week i'll be around JD's area.


Yep there are several options on the two weeks. You can pick two consecutive weeks (which I normally do because I'm only there 1 week), or for you, I'd pick two separate weeks, and yeah as Dan said you could call the game and fish to switch the second week...they're really good to work with on those kinds of things. One year I had a family emergency which made my plans change, so I just called an within 5 minutes I was all set. Very easy to work with.

And yeah let's all keep cell phones handy. You guys are both welcome to come down and hunt with us because we have a few thousand acres all to ourselves because of the house we rent, and within a few days we'll have them figured out in our general area. And there's plenty of water around with no one hunting it  Seriously guys, it would be lots of fun for us guys to get together and have a group hunt one day. If you want to shoot a Can, I know a great pothole


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> Yep there are several options on the two weeks. You can pick two consecutive weeks (which I normally do because I'm only there 1 week), or for you, I'd pick two separate weeks, and yeah as Dan said you could call the game and fish to switch the second week...they're really good to work with on those kinds of things. One year I had a family emergency which made my plans change, so I just called an within 5 minutes I was all set. Very easy to work with.
> 
> And yeah let's all keep cell phones handy. You guys are both welcome to come down and hunt with us because we have a few thousand acres all to ourselves because of the house we rent, and within a few days we'll have them figured out in our general area. And there's plenty of water around with no one hunting it  Seriously guys, it would be lots of fun for us guys to get together and have a group hunt one day. If you want to shoot a Can, I know a great pothole


i got a feeling that nice little peninsula sandbar is underwater this year. i really wanted to put my layout on that sandbar.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i got a feeling that nice little peninsula sandbar is underwater this year. i really wanted to put my layout on that sandbar.


Nah...even when we were there in the high water years of the late 90's we were able to hunt there. That pothole's probably up a foot, but there's a lot of point there to work with.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

just ducky said:


> Yeah but Mike, how many "next years" are there going to be??? I know Dave told me about some of the issues, but honestly, you really have to think hard about it. It's a trip you can't afford NOT to go on.
> 
> Seriously guys, I'm closing in on 50 yikes: good lord, how did that happen ), so with any luck, and god willing I have what....maybe 25 openers left in my lifetime? Yeah once again I'm missing the opener here for Nodak. But If I have to choose between being in Mich. on Oct 10, and being in Nodak, I'll spend every remaining opener I have left in Nodak.


JD
I agree time is running out but I'm only 55 with lots of years left. I happen to be a Salaried General Motor's employee who was forced to take vacation time during the bank ruptcey. Therefore if I choose to go I'll be throwing 30 years out the door and with one daughter left at The Univerisity of Michigan I think it's better off to hunt weekends and plan on next year. Believe me I will go every year I can but this year was an excepation.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

mwakely said:


> JD
> I agree time is running out but I'm only 55 with lots of years left. I happen to be a Salaried General Motor's employee who was forced to take vacation time during the bank ruptcey. Therefore if I choose to go I'll be throwing 30 years out the door and with one daughter left at The Univerisity of Michigan I think it's better off to hunt weekends and plan on next year. Believe me I will go every year I can but this year was an excepation.


not to worry mike, you have a permanent reserved spot in the crew so whenever your ready just say the word.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> leaving oct 8th. hope you guys enjoy your opener here. :evil:


I should have accepted the invite..... :banghead3


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

franky said:


> I should have accepted the invite..... :banghead3



yes you should have... lol


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

franky said:


> I should have accepted the invite..... :banghead3


 Don't worry Franky, those aren't ducks... there North Dakota mosquito's.:yikes: They grow them even bigger there than they do at Shia.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

You boys are getting soft! :lol: You need to go out there and suffer a bit. A week of not finding very many birds and having to eat spaghetti O's because you can't get to the diner or store before they close. :help: Suuuuure, we had a great menu planned out every day, but we seemed to be missing one key ingredient. :chillin:

Although finding out that gas stations are actually open when it looks like they're closed was a big bonus. Saved us from sleeping in the truck a few nights.

This year we're bringing steak. No Chef Boy-ar-dee! If we bring steak back, well then I guess it was a banner year for our crew (of two). :coolgleam


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

franky said:


> I should have accepted the invite..... :banghead3


That photo is the last flock coming down, what ya don't see is the other 5,000 ducks on the ground! It is like Heaven on Earth!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TNL said:


> ...Although finding out that gas stations are actually open when it looks like they're closed was a big bonus. Saved us from sleeping in the truck a few nights....


I remember having that same fear the first couple years out there. But about the third year, one of the locals clued us in...I forget the brand of gasoline (I can almost see the sign though :lol, but most of the little towns in our general area have at least one station that has the self-serve 24/7 operation with a credit card. You really wouldn't know it had the self-serve thing, unless you happen to read the tiny little sign by the controls  ever since we found out that little tidbit, we've been golden. Can come in from hunting way late and still find gas.


----------



## chessiepup (Oct 24, 2002)

just ducky said:


> I remember having that same fear the first couple years out there. But about the third year, one of the locals clued us in...I forget the brand of gasoline (I can almost see the sign though :lol, but most of the little towns in our general area have at least one station that has the self-serve 24/7 operation with a credit card.


would that be Cenex? or as we referred to it cervix 

if so I did not know that and will be looking for the little sign,thanks for the tip


----------



## duckcall (Sep 8, 2009)

I leave october 24th and am staying 10 days. I'll be up near Minot chasing snows. if any of you guys are still around and want to hook up for a hunt pm me your number we have plenty of feilds. I like a idiot forgot to put in for a swan tag so I am without this year. 

Jeff


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Your nasty to be posting that up.....send pic's please...and a t-shirt....A


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

chessiepup said:


> would that be Cenex? or as we referred to it cervix
> 
> if so I did not know that and will be looking for the little sign,thanks for the tip


Yup, I think that's it. There's a little control box on a pedestal on the island with the pumps, and there are instructions on using your card. But like I said, it's hard to know unless someone tells you. My guess is they don't get many visitors in those areas :lol: so they just assume the locals will know. And it may be only select areas, but yeah, look for it next time you're gasing up out there.


----------



## dtwaterfowler (Jul 14, 2009)

hey i have been wanting to go to either somewhere in canada or nodak since i got into waterfowling. what is the cost to go there? does your group ever have openings for outside hunters like myself?


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

I leave on the 24th for a week, our target area is west central this year. New place to stay, hunting both pheasants and ducks this year. It is an amazing place. It would be very interesting to get together with some of the guys from here for a hunt or two out there.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> hey i have been wanting to go to either somewhere in canada or nodak since i got into waterfowling. what is the cost to go there? does your group ever have openings for outside hunters like myself?


I think you will likely have to take the same path as each of these guys has done over the last 20 years or so...

Put your own crew together, do your homework...and go do it yourself. 

A few of us kicked it around last year....had some solid plans..but didn't end up going. I want to get out there though...


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

dtwaterfowler said:


> .... what is the cost to go there? quote]
> 
> I pulled my files. Last year we spent $725 on fuel for one truck between 3 guys. We pull a 6x10 trailer and have a top on the truck. We went through 268 gallons from when we left W. MI to when we got back. We drive up to 100 miles a day, or so, scouting and whatnot. The other expenses are up to you. The license is $100. It depends on where/how you stay, where/what you eat/drink (but you have to eat at home too that's what I tell the wife! :lol I figure I spend $5-600 dollars for a week trip. Most farmers are very friendly out there as long as you are not too close to their deer opener which is toward the beginning of November. We stay with a farmer that doesn't charge us but we give him goose and mallards and we bring him something he needs/wants - tool or something usually around $200 value.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

dtwaterfowler said:


> hey i have been wanting to go to either somewhere in canada or nodak since i got into waterfowling. what is the cost to go there? does your group ever have openings for outside hunters like myself?


i spend anywhere from $600 to $1000. the determining factor is gas prices and scout time. Last year i spent a lot of time scouting (1 full day scouting and i put 400 miles on a rental vehicle). :yikes: but last year wasn't the norm...gas prices also fell astronomically before we left which helped us out a ton.

i am not against taking someone new every year but i like to hunt with you locally once or twice to get to know you before i invite you to north dakota. I make sure our crew is compatible and can stand being in a truck with someone 24/7 before i put a crew together for the trip every year. If your interested in going next year, hook up with me during the regular season here and do a few hunts with me. I like hunting with new people and you can usually twist my arm to get out on a hunt in the flats.

this year i have 3 of us that have made the trip every year (my dad, myself and wingmaster22) and 3 going for their first time. It should be a good time for sure.


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i spend anywhere from $600 to $1000. the determining factor is gas prices and scout time. Last year i spent a lot of time scouting (1 full day scouting and i put 400 miles on a rental vehicle). :yikes: but last year wasn't the norm...gas prices also fell astronomically before we left which helped us out a ton.
> 
> i am not against taking someone new every year but i like to hunt with you locally once or twice to get to know you before i invite you to north dakota. I make sure our crew is compatible and can stand being in a truck with someone 24/7 before i put a crew together for the trip every year. If your interested in going next year, hook up with me during the regular season here and do a few hunts with me. I like hunting with new people and you can usually twist my arm to get out on a hunt in the flats.
> 
> this year i have 3 of us that have made the trip every year (my dad, myself and wingmaster22) and 3 going for their first time. It should be a good time for sure.



Couldn't agree more on taking a newbie out there. Its got waterfowling that you just can't experience in Michigan. Its like taking a kid to a candy store.

To break it down a little finer......

$100 duck license
$ 85 Pheasant license (if you choose to hunt the ditch chickens)
$250 fuel (3,000 miles round trip + scouting)
$250 lodging ($30/35 per night)
$200 incedentals (food & entertainment)
$885

Pretty much does it, like Dan said it can vary some because of fuel costs. Low cost trip if you ask me. Especially if you consider the quality hunting that can be had out there. I'm leaving to in 28 days, not sure if I can wait that long.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

You mean to tell me that no one here stops in Rogers Minnesota to go to Cabelas? I spent $435 at Cabelas, on our trip to North Dakota in 2005, every year since we have gone through that area too early in the morning


----------



## dtwaterfowler (Jul 14, 2009)

well i would love to hunt with ya during the regular season for sure and would love to go next year. just have to keep in touch in the weeks comin up.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

man o man... if i didnt have to be in class during that week i would have invited myself:lol: im with matt... Next year? haha if not ill make matt drive out there and meet me

i also met a guy out here who has property out there 

good luck! cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> You mean to tell me that no one here stops in Rogers Minnesota to go to Cabelas? I spent $435 at Cabelas, on our trip to North Dakota in 2005, every year since we have gone through that area too early in the morning


We usually stop both directions :lol: I don't count that into trip expenses (as far as the wife's concerned:evilsmile)


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> You mean to tell me that no one here stops in Rogers Minnesota to go to Cabelas? I spent $435 at Cabelas, on our trip to North Dakota in 2005, every year since we have gone through that area too early in the morning


Don't get me started on that store! We stopped on the way back about 3 years ago, and it was the first week of November...like the 3rd or 4th. We walk in expecting to see some great waterfowl sales going on, and :yikes::yikes::yikes: They've got a HUGE hole in what used to be the waterfowl area...I mean empty space, with boxes and things everywhere. I ask a clerk what gives? He says they're moving out the waterfowl stuff to make room for ice fishing  I asked him if he realized there was around a month left in the waterfowl seasons in most local areas, and it was just getting good? He looked at me quizzically, and says "my manager just said to pack it up and make room for ice fishing equipment".  They had a few dekes and things left to the side, but 90% of the stuff was packed up and put away...no sales at all. Apparently the manager of that store doesn't understand waterfowling!!! I couldn't believe it! Yeah I realize ice fishing is huge in Minn., but so is duck hunting (or so I thought?) So needless to say I will never stop at that Cabela's again.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

just ducky said:


> Don't get me started on that store! We stopped on the way back about 3 years ago, and it was the first week of November...like the 3rd or 4th. We walk in expecting to see some great waterfowl sales going on, and :yikes::yikes::yikes: They've got a HUGE hole in what used to be the waterfowl area...I mean empty space, with boxes and things everywhere. I ask a clerk what gives? He says they're moving out the waterfowl stuff to make room for ice fishing  I asked him if he realized there was around a month left in the waterfowl seasons in most local areas, and it was just getting good? He looked at me quizzically, and says "my manager just said to pack it up and make room for ice fishing equipment".  They had a few dekes and things left to the side, but 90% of the stuff was packed up and put away...no sales at all. Apparently the manager of that store doesn't understand waterfowling!!! I couldn't believe it! Yeah I realize ice fishing is huge in Minn., but so is duck hunting (or so I thought?) So needless to say I will never stop at that Cabela's again.




There is a Cabelas in Grand Forks and its got more waterfowl stuff then I have ever seen. If its in the catalog its on the floor of that store. Its the smallest of the stores they have yet its packed with waterfowl stuff.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Last year on our way back from Gackle, we stopped in Rogers, and they had a TON of decoys, but not much else


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> There is a Cabelas in Grand Forks and its got more waterfowl stuff then I have ever seen. If its in the catalog its on the floor of that store. Its the smallest of the stores they have yet its packed with waterfowl stuff.


Almost enough to make me take a side trip this year. But Grand Forks is a long way from where we travel (south central and south east part of the state).


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> Almost enough to make me take a side trip this year. But Grand Forks is a long way from where we travel (south central and south east part of the state).


go thru the UP and its right in your path.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> go thru the UP and its right in your path.


Yeah but about 150 miles farther for us...I've done the math over and over on the mileage!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> Yeah but about 150 miles farther for us...I've done the math over and over on the mileage!


i'll do the UP route every time, even if its 2hrs longer drive. I can't stand the view going south thru chicago. Illinois/Chicago is the devil.


----------



## Decoy Player (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'll do the UP route every time, even if its 2hrs longer drive. I can't stand the view going south thru chicago. Illinois/Chicago is the devil.


I agree but we got one of those Ipass things this year! One of our Crew goes through there 6 or so times a year so he got one. That is going to be HUGE!! We just sail past all but one or maybe two of those toll booths. We are always going through there around 2 am (both directions) so traffic aint an issue.


----------

